# Looks Different



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok 9 months out of the year my tt is in front of my house and for 3 months it is in storage and for those 
3 month it looks strange not to see it everyday. The reason I put it storage in the winter is with the snow/ice storms I am afraid someone is going to hit it , but it is amazing what we get use to seeing
everyday.
I miss it !!!!!!!!!









Willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We're there for you, man!
Just let it all out...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> We're there for you, man!
> Just let it all out...
> 
> 
> ...


I feel a big group hug

Thor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You need a Christmas tree.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

you could go visit it. maybe hang some decorations on it?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I also feel for ya, I keep my fiver parked beside my house all year, sometimes I get so lonely and need to go out and spend the night with her. (who am I kidding, its the wife that tells me when to go spend the night with her!) ah well better than the old dog house!

Steve

Peterborough Ont.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like we need an Outbacker therapist during the winter months


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

What trailer







I've got a trailer?????? Ours is under cover and forgotten til spring.

I feel for ya though, back when ours was newer, that's all I thought about and suffered thru winter and couldn't wait for spring to get here. Hang in there, spring will be here soon enough.

campmg has given you some good advice









Mike


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Dear Fellow Outbackers & Camping Experts,
I want to thank everyone here for helping us with mods, and teachng us how things work. It has made the few trips we've had with our camper a wonderful experience. Well here it's winter and I am reading all over how to winterize the systems. Drain the tanks and water heater, add antifreeze, and run tests, keep the battery on a charger, cover it to protect against the elements of the weather etc until spring.
My question is this...When we were using the camper regularly it was something like 90 degrees and sunny, and now its December and most of the country has snow and freezing cold temeratures but its still 80 degrees here during the day and like 70 at night. Why do I have to lock it up, treat the water system, and put it away? The calender may know its winter but it still feels like summer. I know I'm a newbie but can someone please explain? Thanks! 
Signed,
NobleEagle & Family in Florida


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

In some places your camper is not even safe in your own yard. We had a car crash in a residential neighborhood ( 25 mph ) last night that completely smashed a camper in a guys yard ( not an outback ) . Off the street, in his yard, next to his house and BAMM, some drunk flys off the road and smashes it to little bits.....I should have got a picture but I just shook my head and walked away. People wonder why I live where I do, I have never had or ever will have an idiot smash my camper in my yard. I have a better chance of a plane falling out of the sky and hitting it....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> Dear Fellow Outbackers & Camping Experts,
> I want to thank everyone here for helping us with mods, and teachng us how things work. It has made the few trips we've had with our camper a wonderful experience. Well here it's winter and I am reading all over how to winterize the systems. Drain the tanks and water heater, add antifreeze, and run tests, keep the battery on a charger, cover it to protect against the elements of the weather etc until spring.
> My question is this...When we were using the camper regularly it was something like 90 degrees and sunny, and now its December and most of the country has snow and freezing cold temeratures but its still 80 degrees here during the day and like 70 at night. Why do I have to lock it up, treat the water system, and put it away? The calender may know its winter but it still feels like summer. I know I'm a newbie but can someone please explain? Thanks!
> Signed,
> NobleEagle & Family in Florida


Funny man eh?

Let us know how you tie the Outback down during the next Hurricane season...ok?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> In some places your camper is not even safe in your own yard. We had a car crash in a residential neighborhood ( 25 mph ) last night that completely smashed a camper in a guys yard ( not an outback ) . Off the street, in his yard, next to his house and BAMM, some drunk flys off the road and smashes it to little bits.....I should have got a picture but I just shook my head and walked away. People wonder why I live where I do, I have never had or ever will have an idiot smash my camper in my yard. I have a better chance of a plane falling out of the sky and hitting it....


WOW! That's a shame!

...and I'm with you, except we probably have a better chance of an otter or beaver chewing thru the propane hose or battery cable....


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Dear Fellow Outbackers & Camping Experts,
> I want to thank everyone here for helping us with mods, and teachng us how things work. It has made the few trips we've had with our camper a wonderful experience. Well here it's winter and I am reading all over how to winterize the systems. Drain the tanks and water heater, add antifreeze, and run tests, keep the battery on a charger, cover it to protect against the elements of the weather etc until spring.
> My question is this...When we were using the camper regularly it was something like 90 degrees and sunny, and now its December and most of the country has snow and freezing cold temeratures but its still 80 degrees here during the day and like 70 at night. Why do I have to lock it up, treat the water system, and put it away? The calender may know its winter but it still feels like summer. I know I'm a newbie but can someone please explain? Thanks!
> Signed,
> NobleEagle & Family in Florida


Funny man eh?

Let us know how you tie the Outback down during the next Hurricane season...ok?
[/quote]
Thats an easy one, We don't call it our "Hurricane Evacuation Vehicle" for nothing


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't think anyone could crash into ours either. Ya can't drive fast enough up the alley to crash through the fence, and through the yard.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry you're missing your OB, willie!! I know it would bring you great comfort, during your recovery and all. Hope you can arrange a "visitation" with it soon!!








Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I know what you mean Wilie
had to drop mine off Thurs for inspection and Fri morning as I was leaving for work
I just stood there looking at where it sits and what a big empty spot(Glad it home again)

Don


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

to hear about your loss


----------

